# H1N1... worth waiting?



## KB_314 (19/12/14)

Hey guys

So i just received my first (ever) few bottles of Nicoticket, from Juicy Joes. Wakonda, H1N1 & CLS all at 6mg. 

The Wakonda I haven't yet tried. The CLS is pretty nice - very similar to Drakes Vanilla Trifecta but slightly better imo because it isn't as sweet. The H1N1 was what I was most looking forward to though. Filled up an Atlantis Tank.. not for me. Really not for me. Before I put it up for sale, I wanted to know if it really changes that much after time? Did anyone out there hate it initially, then change their mind? The bottle manufacture date was at the end of October 2014, so it's already almost 2 months in and I'm not optimistic, but thought I'd ask.

Thanks for reading

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Evil (19/12/14)

I haven't tried it myself yet but @ShaneW says it changes its flavour over time, maybe check it in a few days again

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

It changes substantially over time, but the primary notes do not change that much, the NET comes more to the fore and the flavours become more integrated. 
To answer your question: If you do not like it all now, I doubt if you will ever come to love it. With this rider: Vape it for at least half a day and at around 0.7 ohms.
If you like CLS you will probably like Frenilla even more. For me CLS becomes too sweet after a while, which Frenilla never does.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/14)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So i just received my first (ever) few bottles of Nicoticket, from Juicy Joes. Wakonda, H1N1 & CLS all at 6mg.
> 
> ...



I would suggest keeping it, when I first received my 30ml of H1N1, it had a strong cinnamon flavor, which isn't for me, so I put it aside for two days and vaped it again, this time around I got a tobacco/coffee vape from it which blew me away, as time went on it got better and better and now Im hooked on it. a small part of me actually miss the cinnamon now 

My current routine is, re-wick my 1.5ohm coil with some cotton, vape 3ml of either Boba's Bounty or Gorilla Juice and then on the same wick vape about 6mls of H1N1  Happiness right here 

Like the description says - "drip, taste, drip, taste, drip, BOOM!" 

Hope it does the same for you bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (19/12/14)

Hang on to it. It blends VERY well with other tobacco flavours. My favourite ADV is 50/50 H1N1 with AV Boba's or Gorilla. The extra VG and biscuit from the AV juice gives a denser tastier vape and the H1N1 fills in the blank spots that the AV juices have (ie AV Boba or Gorilla's on their own tend to blow (ie vapers fatigue) after a while as an ADV. For me, the H1N1 fixes this).

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Hang on to it. It blends VERY well with other tobacco flavours. My favourite ADV is 50/50 H1N1 with AV Boba's or Gorilla. The extra VG and biscuit from the AV juice gives a denser tastier vape and the H1N1 fills in the blank spots that the AV juices have *(ie AV Boba or Gorilla's on their own tend to blow (ie vapers fatigue) after a while as an ADV. For me, the H1N1 fixes this)*.



Exactly the same experience I have

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (19/12/14)

If you decide to sell. Ill take it off your hands.


----------



## KB_314 (21/12/14)

Andre said:


> It changes substantially over time, but the primary notes do not change that much, the NET comes more to the fore and the flavours become more integrated.
> To answer your question: If you do not like it all now, I doubt if you will ever come to love it. With this rider: Vape it for at least half a day and at around 0.7 ohms.
> If you like CLS you will probably like Frenilla even more. For me CLS becomes too sweet after a while, which Frenilla never does.


Thanks Andre - I'm also doubtful but have decided to give it another shot in a little while. I'm also actually finding CLS a little too sweet so Frenilla sounds good. Just so so many options in terms of quality juice now on offer from our vendors that I never know what to choose and try!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (21/12/14)

VapeSnow said:


> If you decide to sell. Ill take it off your hands.


VapeSnow - I will definitely let you know if I decide to sell. I'm going to hang onto it for a week or two at most, load up one more tank, and if I still haven't warmed to it i'll be looking to sell or trade (preferably to trade).


----------



## KB_314 (21/12/14)

DoubleD said:


> I would suggest keeping it, when I first received my 30ml of H1N1, it had a strong cinnamon flavor, which isn't for me, so I put it aside for two days and vaped it again, this time around I got a tobacco/coffee vape from it which blew me away, as time went on it got better and better and now Im hooked on it. a small part of me actually miss the cinnamon now
> 
> My current routine is, re-wick my 1.5ohm coil with some cotton, vape 3ml of either Boba's Bounty or Gorilla Juice and then on the same wick vape about 6mls of H1N1  Happiness right here
> 
> ...


Thanks DoubleD that's very interesting. I shall give this juice another try (and maybe not on a brand new coil either). There'd definitely something hiding in there that I like, but there's also something not doing it for me - can't put my finger on what flavour in there I'm struggling with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/12/14)

keep it. it goes from mid brown to dark brown, really dark. Then its perfect. My H1N1 stood for about 3-4 months (i still had some well steeped  ) and then it was ready to be enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

